# Enduro One 2019 Sammeltread



## luftschaukel (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mal so frei und eröffne einen Sammeltread zur Enduro One Serie 2019. 

Die Termine für 2019 sind soeben veröffentlicht worden. 

*Tourplan 2019*
4. / 5. Mai – Aschau i.Ch. 
1. / 2. Juni – Winterberg 
15. / 16. Juni – Roßbach/ Biebergemünd
6. / 7. Juli – Wildschönau/ Tirol
28. / 29. September – Frammersbach
12. / 13. Oktober – Bad Endbach


Ich würde gerne mit meinen Kids (sind dann 12 und 16) beim E1 in Roßbach starten wollen. 
Kann wer berichten, wie es da 2018 war? Sind die Stages für die Kids machbar? 
Gibts da Unterkünfte?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und eröffne einen Sammeltread zur Enduro One Serie 2019.
> 
> Die Termine für 2019 sind soeben veröffentlicht worden.
> 
> ...


Hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-one-2018-sammelthread.868733/ kannste dir reichlich Videos zu den Rennen dieses Jahres ansehen.
Hab ich auch grad getan um rauszufinden wo ich denn nächstes Jahr starten will.
Bin bisher immer in Frankreich bei der CES mitgefahren und wollt dieses Jahr wohl 1-2 Rennen der E1 ausprobieren.
Roßbach ist bei mir wohl gesetzt bleibt die Frage ob ich noch die Zeit finde ein Rennen anzuhängen und wenn ja welches.
Denke Bad Endbach oder Frammersbach...möcht halt ungern länger Auto fahren wie auf´m Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

Tja, bis Roßbach hab ich auch knapp 400km, weniger wird’s net....


----------



## YannikF (10. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit meinen Kids (sind dann 12 und 16) beim E1 in Roßbach starten wollen.
> Kann wer berichten, wie es da 2018 war? Sind die Stages für die Kids machbar?
> Gibts da Unterkünfte?



Mit 16 sollte es gut machbar sein, ein 12 Jähriger wird wahrscheinlich an seine Grenzen stoßen. Die Runde bei uns in Roßbach ist für Enduro One Verhältnisse eher anspruchsvoll. Für die Altersklasse U13 gibts aber ja auch noch die WildChilds.
Unterkunft: Campen, dafür gibts reichlich Platz direkt am Start/Ziel-Bereich, falls ihr das nicht möchtet gibts in Roßbach auch Möglichkeiten, aber nur eingeschränkt (Das Dorf ist wirklich klein) Ausweichen kann man aber auf die Umliegenden Städte, im ~20min Radius sollte auf jeden Fall was zu finden sein.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

YannikF schrieb:


> Mit 16 sollte es gut machbar sein, ein 12 Jähriger wird wahrscheinlich an seine Grenzen stoßen. Die Runde bei uns in Roßbach ist für Enduro One Verhältnisse eher anspruchsvoll. Für die Altersklasse U13 gibts aber ja auch noch die WildChilds.
> Unterkunft: Campen, dafür gibts reichlich Platz direkt am Start/Ziel-Bereich, falls ihr das nicht möchtet gibts in Roßbach auch Möglichkeiten, aber nur eingeschränkt (Das Dorf ist wirklich klein) Ausweichen kann man aber auf die Umliegenden Städte, im ~20min Radius sollte auf jeden Fall was zu finden sein.



Danke für die Info. 
Aber das Wild Childs finde ich albern. 
400km Anfahrt für eine Stage? 
Oh man! Bin gerade hin und her gerissen, ob ich meine Kids anmelden soll.


----------



## YannikF (10. Oktober 2018)

Wie Fit ist der/die kleine denn auf dem Rad? Die Runde hier lag dieses Jahr im 30km/1000hm Bereich, stand jetzt wird es nächstes Jahr auch so sein. Bergab ist natürlich schwieriger abzuschätzen, am besten schau mal auf YouTube und hier im Forum es sollten sich ein paar Videos von den Stages finden lassen.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Oktober 2018)

Naja Fit?
Also einen ganzen Tag Sölden ballert er schon mal durch. 
Das Kids Race zur Enduro DM am Rabenberg (4 Stages) hat er in der U13 als 3. abgeschlossen. 
Das ist halt die Frage ob er es schafft....


----------



## onkel_c (11. Oktober 2018)

in roßbach sind die stages nur ein teil der 'wahrheit'. die runde hat wie @YannikF bereits geschrieben hat 30km/1000hm. ich meine ich hatte noch ein wenig mehr auf der uhr. vorgeschaltet liegt der samstag mit training und prolog. da liegt es zwar an einem selbst, wieviel man trainiert. aber auch das hat man dann erstmal auf dem 'tacho', stichwort vorbelastung.
ich zähle mich mal zu den erfahrenen 'alten hasen' die noch ganz gut unterwegs sind und fahre auch die längeren races (mehrtagesveranstaltungen mit 40-60min stagezeiten, viele hm) nur damit du das einschätzen kannst:

roßbach ist definitiv anspruchsvoll. zum einen von der physis (30km/1000hm) und auch den stages. diese sind mitunter recht lang und fordernd (renntempo!). allles zusammen ergibt dann eben ein recht straffes race.

ohne jemanden zu kennen, ist es kaum möglich zu beurteilen ob und wie er so ein race schaffen könnte. einem 16jährigen traue ich das grundsätzlich zu. allerdings sollte er dann schon recht häufig auf dem radl sitzen und es sollte vllt. auch nicht sein erstes rennen sein.

bad endbach ist gut. ich fand das rennen dort abwechslungsreich und die stages nice. freue mich dass es wieder dabei ist.

w'berg und frammersbach müssen ordentlich zulegen. das was dort bisher gefahren wurde ist eindeutig ganz unten am ende der skala einzustufen!

bei aschau solltens schauen a weng mehr stagezeit hinzubekommen. alles unter 12-13min für die schnellsten finde ich 'mau'.


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Einschätzung @onkel_c
Für den 16 Jährigen wär es sein erstes Rennen. Für den kleinen sein 2. Rennen.

Wichtig zu wissen wär halt das was zwischen den Stages passiert


----------



## onkel_c (11. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wichtig zu wissen wär halt das was zwischen den Stages passiert


 30km und 1000hm. die dürfen gefahren werden wie man mag. aber man muss natürlich auch irgendwann (zielschluß) im ziel ankommen.
heißt, dass geht grundsätzlich schon recht gemütlich. dennoch sind die anstiege recht lang und teilweise auch steiler. eine gewisse grundkondition und kraft ist also vopn nöten. dazwischen liegen dann 6 stages auf zeit (vollgas). da kommen in summe dann etwa 3h belastung raus. ich finde für einen 16j. ist das schon ordentlich. ich sage aber nicht: dass schaft ein 16j. nicht. aber ich kann den bub nicht einschätzen .
probiert es doch einfach aus. abbrechen geht ja auch immer. die wege gehen alle nach unten, und das ziel ist damit recht schnell erreicht.
verhungern ist also ausgeschlossen!


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2018)

Recht haste! 
Ich frag mich nur, wie das die Kids der U13 zB überstehen? 
Oder gibts da keine Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (11. Oktober 2018)

nein - nur bei den Wild Childs!

Ganz ehrlich: Für U13 müsste man schon extrem 'talentiert' sein!

https://www.enduro-one.com/13-serie/508-wertungsklassen-2018


----------



## bondibeach (13. Oktober 2018)

Roßbach war dieses Jahr das mit Abstand geilste Event von allen! Könnt ihr 1 zu 1 wieder so machen. Einfach nur hammer. Genau richtig vom Anspruch. Jede Stage war ein Genuss! 

Hoffe auch das Winterberg besser wird, bis auf Stage 1 und 2 sehr enttäuschend leider. Aschau a bissl länger wäre nice. Framersbach fand ich glaube ich ganz cool! War aber auch mein erstes und einziges Rennen in dem Jahr glaube ich. 

War heute mal in Bad Endbach, sehr geil dort. Bin gespannt welche Trails die herzaubern.


----------



## Arcbound (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss mir auch überlegen, ob ich WiBe nächstes Jahr mitnehme. Sind halt doch fast 5h Fahrtzeit quer durch die Republik. Da müssten se schon ordentlich zulegen 
In Aschau würde es ja auch helfen, wenn nicht wieder so was wie Stage 1 dabei wäre. Die war mehr als überflüssig.

Hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht wieder 2 Überschneidungen mit der TT gibt. Würde dort auch gern mehr mitfahren.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Oktober 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht wieder 2 Überschneidungen mit der TT gibt


vermutlich schon!


----------



## noelse_freeride (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

mein Sohn hat letztes Jahr auch drei ENDURO ONE Rennen in der Klasse U13 bestritten (Winterberg, Wipperfürth, Aschau). Mehr ging nicht wegen anderer Wettkämpfe bzw. Terminüberschneidungen. Im Nachhinein betrachtet ist es schon ein Witz, für eine Gesamtzeit von unter 2min bei zwei Läufen 600km durch Deutschland zu fahren, ist mir aber immer noch lieber, als jeden Sonntag auf dem Fußballplatz den Rasenpurzlern zuzuschauen Bei meinem Junior geht es neben dem Fahrrad-Trial sowieso eher in Richtung Downhill, ich habe die letzte Saison auch eher als "praktische Rennerfahrung" gesehen und die Wochenenden als Kurzurlaube betrachtet. Überfordert war er jedenfalls mit den Wild-Child Rennen nicht. Winterberg war mehr als schwach, da war ich enttäuscht. Aschau war gut, gerade durch den einsetzenden Regen wurde das ganze mal etwas anspruchsvoller, als nur einen Hang herunterzufahren. Wie gesagt, alles bezogen auf die zu fahrende Wild Child Stage, das ist für Kids, die schon auf höherem Niveau fahren meiner Meinung (und der meines Sohnes) nach, nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Wobei die "Erwachsenenstages", ohne das ich sie gefahren bin, schon gut aussahen. Das ist halt der Schwerpunkt der Serie, die Wild Child ist mehr so das Nebenbeiprogramm.

Gruß
Elle


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Oktober 2018)

Nun ja, ich werde bestimmt nicht 450km (einfach) fahren, das die Kids ein Rennen von 2 min haben. 
Werde beide bei den „erwachsenen“ anmelden in Roßbach. 
Urlaub ist eingereicht. Wird dann hoffentlich ein schöner Wochenendausflug werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noelse_freeride (24. Oktober 2018)

Mal sehen, vielleicht sind wir auch da, entscheidet sich, wenn die IXS Downhillcup bzw. Specialized Rookies Cup Termine für nächstes Jahr stehen. Wir visieren eher die Serie an.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Oktober 2018)

zB vom 1.-4.8 in Serfaus. 
Sind ggf auch da, weil zufällig im Urlaub.


----------



## JDEM (26. Oktober 2018)

Eingeschrieben für 2019 - hoffe ich kann alle Rennen bis auf Aschau und Wildschönau mitfahren.

Übrigens an die Väter mit Kindern: Schaut euch mal an wie in Frankreich oder Belgien die Jugendförderung funktioniert, da werden die Kids auch langsam und spielerisch an die Sache rangeführt, richtige Rennen können die noch früh genug fahren.


----------



## Arcbound (26. Oktober 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Eingeschrieben für 2019 - hoffe ich kann alle Rennen bis auf Aschau und Wildschönau mitfahren.
> 
> Übrigens an die Väter mit Kindern: Schaut euch mal an wie in Frankreich oder Belgien die Jugendförderung funktioniert, da werden die Kids auch langsam und spielerisch an die Sache rangeführt, richtige Rennen können die noch früh genug fahren.


Jo, auch eingeschrieben. WiBe muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich es mitnehme, das ist für mich ne weite Anreise. Wildschönau bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher.
Mal schauen was es noch für Überschneidungen mit der TT gibt. Bei Roßbach vs. Breitenbrunn ist die Entscheidung einfach, auch wenn Breitenbrunn mein "Heimrennen" ist


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Oktober 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Eingeschrieben für 2019 - hoffe ich kann alle Rennen bis auf Aschau und Wildschönau mitfahren.
> 
> Übrigens an die Väter mit Kindern: Schaut euch mal an wie in Frankreich oder Belgien die Jugendförderung funktioniert, da werden die Kids auch langsam und spielerisch an die Sache rangeführt, richtige Rennen können die noch früh genug fahren.




Wie funktioniert denn die Jugendförderung da in BEL und FRA?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Oktober 2018)

In Dabo bei der CES is ein Franzose mit seinem Junior die Stages mit Biketrailer gefahren...ob das die Regel is kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Oktober 2018)

Schade das bisher nur Serienanmeldung möglich ist.


----------



## LTB (26. Oktober 2018)

Scheinbar, wollte auch schon Fragen wie das nu mit Einzelevents aussieht.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Oktober 2018)

@LTB 
Also für Roßbach kann man sich am Januar melden, weis jetzt aber nicht, ob das dann sich für die anderen Events zählt?


----------



## onkel_c (31. Oktober 2018)

zuerst haben die serienstarter vorrang. diese können bis 2 wochen vor eventbeginn melden.
gibt es dann noch kontigente werden diese aufgestockt. je nach veranstaltung kann das bedeuten, dass nur wenige zusätzliche starter (je nach klasse) hinzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_1987 (23. Januar 2019)

Hej,

kann jemand nochmal das Anmeldeverfahren in einfachen Worten zusammenfassen? Ich habe mir die Infos auf der Enduro One Seite durchgelesen, blicke dort aber nicht durch.

Ich würde gerne in Rossbach mitfahren. 


Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für die einzelnen Events noch einen Gastplatz zu bekommen? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Kann man sich via Newsletter über die Anmeldemöglichkeit von Gastplätzen informieren lassen?

Macht es noch Sinn sich als Serienstarter in die Warteliste eintragen zu lassen? Wahrscheinlich nur wenn man mindest zwei Rennen fahren möchte, nehme ich an?

Kann man sehen, wie viele Leute auf der Warteliste sind?

_Der Nennungsschluss ist jeweils zwei Wochen vor der Veranstaltung (Samstag). Bis zum Nennungsschluss ist ein garantierter Startplatz für jeden eingeschriebenen Serienstarter reserviert. Je nach Verfügbarkeit der Startplätze bedeutet der Nennungsschluss allerdings nicht automatisch eine Schließung der Online-Nennung. Sind Reststartplätze nach Nennungsschluss vorhanden, werden diese für die Nachnennung an Serienstarter und Gaststarter freigegeben._

Werden Serienstarter und Gaststarter nach Nennungsschluss gleich behandelt? Ergo wenn sich mehr Gaststarter für die restlichen Plätze anmelden bevor sich die Serienstarter nachmelden, haben die Serienstarter Pech gehabt?


Vielen Dank

Tobi


----------



## YannikF (23. Januar 2019)

Wenn du Serienstarter bist, dann kannst du bis 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen nennen. 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen werden ggf vorhandene Restplätze für alle freigegeben.
Finanziell hat die Serienanmeldung ab dem 2 Rennen den Breakeven ereicht.
Roßbach wird nach dem guten Feedback letztes Jahr wahrscheinlich große Starterzahlen haben (hoffen wir zumindest ) ob da dann noch Platz bleibt und ob der für alle reicht die fahren wollen kann dir da wohl niemand sagen.


----------



## Oetti03 (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte einen *E1-Senior Serienstartplatz *abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN. 

VG Kai


----------



## Diggler1.1 (10. März 2019)

Hallo Alle!
Kann man die Strecke in Roßbach schon vor dem Rennen trainieren? Also sind Abschnitte ganz jährig befahrbar?


----------



## JDEM (10. März 2019)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle!
> Kann man die Strecke in Roßbach schon vor dem Rennen trainieren? Also sind Abschnitte ganz jährig befahrbar?



Nein, das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache!


----------



## Diggler1.1 (10. März 2019)

Gibt es freie Trainingszeiten? Wenn ja, in welchem Zeitraum?


----------



## Arcbound (10. März 2019)

Samstag kann man meistens Prolog plus 2 andere Stages trainieren, aber nie alle Stages.


----------



## Diggler1.1 (10. März 2019)

Wann ist der Prolog? Immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei allen Rennen?


----------



## JDEM (10. März 2019)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Wann ist der Prolog? Immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei allen Rennen?



Einfach mal selbst nachlesen: https://www.enduro-one.com/serie/ausschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler1.1 (10. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Einfach mal selbst nachlesen: https://www.enduro-one.com/serie/ausschreibung


Habe ich schon. Da stehen leider keine Uhrzeiten!?


----------



## JDEM (10. März 2019)

Da steht aber, dass die rechtzeitig vor Ort bekannt gegeben werden! Prolog war meist immer am Samstag Nachmittag gegen 16:30 Uhr!


----------



## YannikF (11. März 2019)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle!
> Kann man die Strecke in Roßbach schon vor dem Rennen trainieren? Also sind Abschnitte ganz jährig befahrbar?


Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde, nochmal: Ganz klares Nein! Die Strecke ist ausschließlich für das Rennen genehmigt, der größte Teil der Stages ist den Rest des Jahres über nicht befahrbar. Bitte respektiert das.


----------



## LaiNico (11. März 2019)

I.d.R. gibt es einen Standardzeitplan, der nur für einzelne Rennen angepasst wird (letztes Jahr bspw. Wipperfürth auf Grund der E-Bike DM und Wildschönau):


----------



## LaiNico (19. März 2019)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Wann ist der Prolog? Immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei allen Rennen?


Der Zeitplan 2019 ist online: LINK


----------



## marquies (29. April 2019)

Moin - WetterOnline sagt für das Wochenende Schnee/Regen in Aschau voraus. Kann jemand sagen wie da so die Strecke im Regen ist? Braucht man da richtige Matschreifen (a la Mud King) oder geht das noch mit gröberen DH (a la Magic Marry)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (30. April 2019)

Viel Spaß mit Matschreifen  Da verschenkt du mehr an Energie als du damit bergab rausholen würdest. Magic Mary SG dürfte den besten Kompromiss darstellen.


----------



## marquies (30. April 2019)

Ja das stimmt schon, ich will nur nicht, dass die Dinger sich zusetzen und nicht mehr fahren lassen. Siehe Bild . Ist übrigens ein MM SG vorne


----------



## noelse_freeride (30. April 2019)

Hallo,

letztes Jahr hat es am Samstag, jedenfalls beim Wild Child Rennen, auch geregnet wie aus Eimern, Sonntag war dann bestes Wetter. Mein Sohn hat das U13 Rennen jedenfalls auf Magic Mary gewonnen, es gab aber einige Stürze auf dem kurvigen Abschnitt vor dem Zieleinlauf.


----------



## marquies (30. April 2019)

Okay, Danke euch


----------



## LaiNico (30. April 2019)

@marquies das Bild ist von der SSES in Treuchtlingen 2016?
Auf keinen Fall Matschreifen, wie @_Kuschi_ schon sagte. Selbst die 100 m Wiese (sollte sie dieses Jahr wieder Teil des Stage sein) sind den Matschreifen nicht wert. Es ist steiniges, ausgetretenes Gelände: Trockenreifen oder Intermediate mit weichster Gummimischung.


----------



## marquies (30. April 2019)

@YZ-3 warsmal! Exakt. Danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## Arcbound (30. April 2019)

Jo, das größte "Problem" bei dem Wetter werden in Aschau die Steine sein. Das Wetter soll ja echt richtig toll werden


----------



## marquies (1. Mai 2019)

Eben kam die Meldung vom Veranstalter, dass wegen der schlechten Wetterlage das Rennen abgesagt, bzw. verschoben wurde => 29.06./30.06 – Aschau i.Ch. (NEU!)


----------



## Arcbound (1. Mai 2019)

Bin ich ehrlich gesagt fast froh drüber, auch wenn ich aktuell noch auf Antwort von meiner Unterkunft warte. Aber auf ein Rennen ala "Abenteuer Survival" hätte ich nicht wirklich Lust gehabt...


----------



## Frell (4. Juni 2019)

Holla, ich war am WE auch in Winterberg und es war wieder sehr cool (und tretlastig). Ich habe mal die Bilder von mir hochgeladen, sie sind vor allem während des Prologs entstanden. Falls ihr euch da findet, könnt ihr gern Bescheid sagen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich noch 2-8 mehr Bilder von euch danke Serienbildfunktion 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frell/albums/72157708926211836


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (5. Juni 2019)

Schöne Bilder 
Krass, manche fahren in voller Montur und andere haben nichtmal Knieschoner an... 
Da ich noch keinen Fullface habe, hatte ich überleg ob ich mir für das Rennen extra ein anschaffe...


----------



## __hannes__ (5. Juni 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Krass, manche fahren in voller Montur und andere haben nichtmal Knieschoner an...
> Da ich noch keinen Fullface habe, hatte ich überleg ob ich mir für das Rennen extra ein anschaffe...


Über das Thema grübel ich auch schon seit 4 Wochen für das allererste Rennen. Hab auch (noch) keine Bikepark Ambitionen, deswegen dacht ich mir ich nehm jetzt dann doch die Halbschale und fahr dafür nicht am Limit.
Hoffe nur, dass ich mir das mit dem Limit mitten in der Stage dann nicht doch anders überlege


----------



## JDEM (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mich bewusst für Knieschoner, Protektorenweste und Fullface (100% Aircraft, kein komisches Enduroteil) entschieden. Kann immer mal was schiefgehen und dann ist man doch froh über mehr Protektion. Gibt ja auch genug Endurospezifische, leichte Sachen, dann ist das bergauf auch kein großes Problem.


----------



## FJ836 (5. Juni 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> Krass, manche fahren in voller Montur und andere haben nichtmal Knieschoner an...
> Da ich noch keinen Fullface habe, hatte ich überleg ob ich mir für das Rennen extra ein anschaffe...



Naja, jeder hat ein anderes Sicherheitsempfinden und vertrauen in seine Fahrkünste, aber ich dachte eigentlich das Fullface inzwischen Pflicht bei Rennen is.


----------



## LTB (5. Juni 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Naja, jeder hat ein anderes Sicherheitsempfinden und vertrauen in seine Fahrkünste


Das stimmt, nur:



__hannes__ schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass ich mir das mit dem Limit mitten in der Stage dann nicht doch anders überlege



Denn sobald die Nummer am Rad angespaxt ist und Adrenalin einflutet ist es mit der vernünftigen Selbsteinschätzung doch etwas schwieriger vor allem wenn die Strecke quasi unbekannt (man kennt halt nicht jeden Stein wie am Berg hinterm Haus) 



__hannes__ schrieb:


> Über das Thema grübel ich auch schon seit 4 Wochen für das allererste Rennen. Hab auch (noch) keine Bikepark Ambitionen, deswegen dacht ich mir ich nehm jetzt dann doch die Halbschale und fahr dafür nicht am Limit.



Mir geht es ähnlich


----------



## marquies (5. Juni 2019)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn ich erst mal im Race Mode bin, dann fahre ich leider immer etwas über Limit. Geht ganz automatisch. Leider ist das auch mein Problem, da mir dann so Sachen passieren wie Kurve nicht bekommen bis zum OTB.

Jedenfalls trage ich immer Fullface, Knieschoner und Rückenprotektor im Rucksack. Beim Prolog, dann Schutzveste anstatt Rucksack. Hat sich soweit als Kompromiss bewährt. Wie viel das hilft? Kollege hat sich damit im Bikepark-Anlieger auch schon das Schlüsselbein gebrochen   Leider habe ich mir schon öfter das Handgelenk beim Sturz geprellt, was dann Probleme im weiteren Verlauf verursachte. Aber da kann man ja eher nichts machen.


----------



## LaiNico (5. Juni 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Naja, jeder hat ein anderes Sicherheitsempfinden und vertrauen in seine Fahrkünste, aber ich dachte eigentlich das Fullface inzwischen Pflicht bei Rennen is.


Bei der E1-Serie bisher nicht. Liegt jeweils am Ausrichter was Pflicht ist.
Mein persönliches Empfinden: Für den Kollegen, (den ich wahrgenommen habe) der mit Rennradhelm und ohne jegliche weitere Protektoren gefahren ist, habe ich absolut kein Verständnis.


----------



## Dreizack (5. Juni 2019)

Habe mich nun durch 1600+ Bilder auf der E1 Seite geschuftet und ... keins dabei...



Frell schrieb:


> Holla, ich war am WE auch in Winterberg und es war wieder sehr cool (und tretlastig). Ich habe mal die Bilder von mir hochgeladen, sie sind vor allem während des Prologs entstanden. Falls ihr euch da findet, könnt ihr gern Bescheid sagen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich noch 2-8 mehr Bilder von euch danke Serienbildfunktion
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/frell/albums/72157708926211836


...hier auch nicht...

Kennt jemand noch weitere Fotografenseiten mit Rennbildern?

Merci


----------



## Frell (5. Juni 2019)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Habe mich nun durch 1600+ Bilder auf der E1 Seite geschuftet und ... keins dabei...
> 
> 
> ...hier auch nicht...
> ...


Oje, wenn du in Roßbach bist, sag Bescheid. Ich mach dann von dir ein Actionfoto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreizack (5. Juni 2019)

Frell schrieb:


> Oje, wenn du in Roßbach bist, sag Bescheid. Ich mach dann von dir ein Actionfoto.


Haha, ja sehr gerne - sind klasse Bilder auf Deinem flickr 

Wir sind in Rossbach dabei. 
Lustig ist schon das wir zu viert in Winterberg waren und von keinem ein Rennfoto (bisher) existiert. 
2 von uns sind auf einem Foto in der Event Area zu sehen, thats it


----------



## Arcbound (6. Juni 2019)

Die brauchen auch mal eine Startnummernsuche auf ihrer Seite. Bike-Components bekommt das ja auch hin.


----------



## Diggler1.1 (9. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2019)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Kann mir jemand eine Navi-Adresse für Roßbach geben. Fahre das erste mal dort hin. Danke!



Ernsthaft? Das steht wohl in der Teilnehmermail drin...


----------



## LaiNico (9. Juni 2019)

Steht auch schon auf der Seite des Event bei E1.


----------



## Diggler1.1 (9. Juni 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Das steht wohl in der Teilnehmermail drin...


Jepp... Herr Kuschi! Es gibt auch Menschen auf der Welt, die nicht so toll sind wie Sie! Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2019)

Also können tolle Menschen Google benutzen?


----------



## Diggler1.1 (10. Juni 2019)

Noch jemand aus dem Westerwald in Roßbach?


----------



## JDEM (10. Juni 2019)

So sahen die Strecken übrigens letztes Jahr in Roßbach aus:





Die ganzen Infos zum Rennen stehen hier sehr ausführlich:

https://www.enduro-one.com/events/15-16-juni-rossbach

War letztes Jahr nen spaßiges, anstrengendes Rennen (ca. 32km und 1150hm) bei feuchtwarmer Witterung.


----------



## Arcbound (11. Juni 2019)

Ja, ich freu mich schon mega aufs Wochenende. Es darf nur gern ein bissel trockener als letztes Jahr sein.


----------



## Arcbound (18. Juni 2019)

Hat hier zufällig jemand Bilder von dem gebrochenen BMC-Rahmen am Sonntag gemacht?


----------



## LaiNico (18. Juni 2019)

Ich habe eines. Noch aus dem Zielbereich der Stage.
Was ist Dein Argument pro Veröffentlichung?


----------



## Arcbound (18. Juni 2019)

Es war einfach nur "interessant" anzusehen und wollte es evtl ein paar Bike-Kollegen zeigen, hatte aber kein eigenes Bild


----------



## FJ836 (18. Juni 2019)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Es war einfach nur "interessant" anzusehen und wollte es evtl ein paar Bike-Kollegen zeigen, hatte aber kein eigenes Bild



Juhuu die Gaffermentalität is im MTB angekommen .... sieht halt wahrscheinlich soo aus wie jeder gebrochene MTB Rahmen bei Google


----------



## Arcbound (18. Juni 2019)

Meine Fresse. Ich seh gebrochene Rahmen halt nicht alle Tage, vor allem war da ja der gesamte Sitzrohrbereich gebrochen.


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2019)

Glaub der Besitzer hat es eh bei Insta gepostet. Das Wochenende sind leider nicht nur Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreizack (19. Juni 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das Wochenende sind leider nicht nur Rahmen zu Bruch gegangen...



Eine Gute Nachricht hierzu.
Der Fahrer, welcher am Sonntag per Heli abtransportiert wurde, ist wieder wohlauf, soweit es die Umstände erlauben.
Er ist operiert und wieder von der Intensiv runter.
Nach derzeitigem Kenntnistand wird er keine bleibenden Schäden davontragen.

Edit: Seit Sonntag 23.6. 'raus aus dem KKH


----------

